# Bass Eating Snake



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like the video is mislabeled to me, it is a snake eating bass.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey kid it is illegal in Utah to kill any snake so I wouldn't do it again.

R657-53-28. Classification and Specific Rules for Reptiles
(5) A person may not:
(b) Indiscriminately kill any reptile.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Better arrest the bass then. Those snakes were alive when they were taken out of his hand.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah I was confused when I first saw the title of the thread too....I think he has it right though, if it was a snake eating a bass it would be Bass-Eating Snake. Since it's a Bass eating a snake, he's got it right, or it could also be Snake-Eating Bass.


----------



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Envenomation09 said:


> Hey kid it is illegal in Utah to kill any snake so I wouldn't do it again.
> 
> R657-53-28. Classification and Specific Rules for Reptiles
> (5) A person may not:
> (b) Indiscriminately kill any reptile.


im not in utah


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Better arrest the bass then. Those snakes were alive when they were taken out of his hand.


Lol


----------

